# Topics > Entities > Scientific institutions >  Faboratory, Yale University, New Haven, Connecticut, USA

## Airicist

eng.yale.edu/faboratory

youtube.com/TheFaboratoryatYaleUniversity

twitter.com/TheFaboratory

Principle Investigator - Rebecca Kramer-Bottiglio

Projects:

programmable skins for moldable and morphogenetic soft robots

----------

